# Custom build for truck!



## JayMan4724 (Jun 1, 2013)

​
Well, my friend has a 99 Chevy Silverado and it doesn't have a back cab at all the size big enough to fix a normal ported box but he wanted a audio system in it and I told him I could get it done. Took like 3-4 days, the main overall plate wasn't built by me at all, it's actually the back cover of the cab of the truck. Cut two 12" holes in both sides and extended his cab a bit so the sub's would fit then the weird thing I had to figure out someway to create the ported box so I just found a pre-made set and basically stuck it to the back of the box. 

It's not installed yet but we tested it out and it's working pretty good, can't wait to hear it in his truck. I might post a video or something. At least some pictures within the next few weeks if I see him after the install. Any suggestions?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Suggestions for what?

Being a 99 Silerado Ext cab, where do you plan on mounting it as there is no room behind the drivers area, without removing the back seat. With back seat removed you have tons of room.

Are you sure it is a 99 ? looks different than my 99 Ext cab Chevy :>)

BG


----------



## JayMan4724 (Jun 1, 2013)

Basementgeek said:


> Suggestions for what?
> 
> Being a 99 Silerado Ext cab, where do you plan on mounting it as there is no room behind the drivers area, without removing the back seat. With back seat removed you have tons of room.
> 
> ...


Oh I didn't put that in there, I didn't even think of explaining that ha! Well, it's being mounted on the back seat's itself. There's probably only 1.5-2 feet of leg room though with isn't much at all but it'll still work even though nobody sits back there ha. I am 100% sure that it is a 99. Back seat stays, people can still sit, the speakers face towards the back of the cab. It's kinda hard to explain but maybe you can get it.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

The speakers are going to have to sit it on back seat, which makes the back seat unuseable. There is room under the back seat, but for only 6-8 inch speakers. If you put it in the middle of the back seat, that would only give you room for one passenger back there, right behind the front seat passenger. Remember in 1999, these are 3 door, not 4 door. Putting a 
person behind the driver would make it too hard for them to get out.

The back seat is kind of worthless except for kids. Remember I own a 99 ext cab.

BG


----------



## JayMan4724 (Jun 1, 2013)

Basementgeek said:


> The speakers are going to have to sit it on back seat, which makes the back seat unuseable. There is room under the back seat, but for only 6-8 inch speakers. If you put it in the middle of the back seat, that would only give you room for one passenger back there, right behind the front seat passenger. Remember in 1999, these are 3 door, not 4 door. Putting a
> person behind the driver would make it too hard for them to get out.
> 
> The back seat is kind of worthless except for kids. Remember I own a 99 ext cab.
> ...


We might actually go with that with taking out the back seats and just mounting it back there, it would just look good then. I'll keep you updated with it and thanks for the info I really appreciate it.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Good luck. Keep us posted of your progress.

BG


----------



## ghostprotocal (Mar 20, 2013)

wow looks great man


----------

